# Which Psu i should buy?



## mandeep57 (Feb 18, 2015)

hi....i want to buy Psu but i dont know how much watts or of which company i should buy...
please Suggest me PSU under 4k   or max 4.5k

i also want a cabinet under 3k.....plz suggest me

my pc specs : 
Processor - AMD 3.5 AM3+ FX 6-Core Edition FX-6300
Mobo : MSI 970A-G43 Motherboard
Ram : Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8 GB
Gpu - ZOTAC NVIDIA GTX 750 2GB 2 GB DDR5 Graphics Card


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 19, 2015)

you  may try getting seasonics12ii 520. if you are purchasing from online shops, make sure the seller is overclockerszone.
for cabinet, consider betfenx merc alpha, deepcool tesseract,antec gx700,corsair spec 01 etc.


----------



## DK_WD (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=306166]mandeep57[/MENTION],

I agree with [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION]. For PSU, Seasonics12ii 520 is a best choice for PC.

For Cabinet, you can go with the Cooler Master and  Deepcool Tesseract; based on your budget.

Good luck.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 20, 2015)

Check out Antec Edge Series and CM G450M unit. GM series have 5 years warranty, and I think even edge series may have the same.


----------

